# Unsure about custom haying rates



## rcfarms (Mar 16, 2013)

I am wondering what to charge for custom haying a 130 acre pivot of Timothy grass. It would be swathed with self propelled rotary swather,baled with 3 by 3 baler. We would have to Tedder and rake, stack and haul about quarter mile and store in our sheds for about six months, then load back out


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rcfarms said:


> I am wondering what to charge for custom haying a 130 acre pivot of Timothy grass. It would be swathed with self propelled rotary swather,baled with 3 by 3 baler. We would have to Tedder and rake, stack and haul about quarter mile and store in our sheds for about six months, then load back out


And how many 3x3 bales of grass are we talking about here?


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Cut and bale is one cost.
Hauling is another cost.
Storage is a cost.
Loading is another cost. Normally the last three go with the cost of sale and is built into the price of the hay. But this is not your crop I presume?

We need to know where you are located. I would figure you are up north somewhere in the midwest. Remember down here in Texas anything north of the Red River is up north. Nobody does big squares down here. Mainly round bales and small squares for the horse people. Of course, with the drought many horse people have been shippin the big squares from the north down here. Got great reviews on Timothy. Cost and barns is the reason we don't have the big square balers.

Check with your County Extension Office and they should have some county rates that should get you in the ballpark.


----------



## rcfarms (Mar 16, 2013)

There will be around 1500 bales at 700 pounds


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rcfarms said:


> There will be around 1500 bales at 700 pounds


LOCATION,LOCATION,LOCATION!

Rates very in different parts of the country.

Iowa state has a nice guide form a survey of farmers giving high-low-and avg.

http://www.extension.iastate.edu/publications/FM1698.pdf


----------



## rcfarms (Mar 16, 2013)

We are in eastern wyoming


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Use the flinch method.......hit em high and observe their reaction closely.....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The deal you mentioned is a hard one to figure. I am at the point in my life where I do not like to make those "all encompassing" negotiations because I end up selling myself short. When people get a bundle package they seem to expect a break. Bottom line is they usually can not find anyone to do the whole deal and should be willing to to pay more for someone who can.

Ask them what kind of money they have in mind? Get them to throw out a number and see if you are close. If they low ball then quietly reply that you can not make any money at that price. Give them a cut-rake-bale price then add the hauling, storage re-haul.
When I am asked to haul I mention that I pay my son and his friends to do that and I pay them so much. This allows the customer to know that it involves more than just some time, labor and some trailers.
Many do not consider a farmers time a valuable and expect that to be thrown in at no cost.
Remember that what you are providing is more than just the tools to do the job. You provide the expertise to make good hay. That is an element seldom considered.
The more professional you are in the transaction the more respect you will garner.
I constantly remind myself that when I am purchasing fertilizer the price is set, non negotiable. I apply the same mind set when I am asked to price a job.
I can stay at home and it not cost me a dime. Every time I turn the key I am burning diesel and that much closer to the next service on the machines.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

AROUND HERE, it's generally ~ 50 to 60% of the baled crop. But that's the farmer picking his up in the field & storing him-self, the baler will take his with him when he leaves. As for just hiring, I don't have a clue.


----------



## mncattle (Jul 23, 2010)

I charge $15 an acre to cut, $7 an acre to rake, $12 a bale(round). For big square some guys around me are charging $1 a foot, But I would think the way things are right now I would be charging $10 for an 8ft 3x3. As for the hauling and stacking I really dont know much about charging for that but I think I may want to charge an hourly rate, nothing less than $100 an hour. Storing the hay I would think $1 a foot would be a good price to start at, but I am just guessing there. Then to load I would charge per hour again.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is what i do. $150/hr to mow. $100/hr to rake. $100/hr for tedder. $8/ bale for 7.5' bale. $15/ton to pick up and store and reload. $3.5/ile to deliver $100 minimum.


----------

